

Apple's Game Console will Change the Living Room - rooster8
http://kylerichter.com/?p=100

======
ksec
Well the problem is Battery. Since you are using the processing power directly
on your Phone. It will required to be constantly charging. And this means if
this was used for serious gaming the battery will use up all its recharge
cycle much quicker then used otherwise.

AirPlay needs more work and my guess is that a 5Ghz only, Less interfered,
Beam Forming mandatory, WiFi standard is required. Hence 802.11ac. Although i
believe the Wifi lantency doesn't matter much if the developer had the
intention of developing their games for AppleTV play they will have to use
some tricks to minimize those Latency.

